# TSB for Steptronic "clunk" when coasting to a stop?



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

My Steptronic transmission picks up a bad habit - when coasting to a stop there is a noticeable "clunk" as it drops into 1st. It doesn't do this after being reset (by having the car's battery disconnected) but the behavior comes back after a while, normally after a few trips over a mountain road where it learns to use engine braking.

I seem to recall that there was/would be a TSB on this to update the firmware in the Steptronic. This is a 2nd week MY 2003 build, on a 325xi wagon. Does this sound familiar to anyone?


----------



## DELARKY (Apr 18, 2003)

Call your local BMW Dealer there is a software update for that.:thumbup:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

DELARKY said:


> *Call your local BMW Dealer there is a software update for that.:thumbup: *


Good. But what, specifically, do I ask for - is there a bulletin I can reference?


----------



## DELARKY (Apr 18, 2003)

If you live in the North Jersey area call Larry at Park Ave Motors
201 843-4999 ext 219:thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

This is from my dealer:

"TEST DRIVE VEHICLE TO VERIFY COMPLAINT OF HARD DOWN SHIFT WHEN COMING TO A STOP SEE SIB 24 02 03 FOR PROCEDURE TO REPROGRAM EGS WITH CD 33.0 1ST UPDATE. PROGRAM EGS & PRINT CODE"

Hope this helps, one of the bimmerfest members informed me about this software fix but unfortunately in my case it seems to be a faulty General Module.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

A coworker's '03 325 had the same problem- it was fixed with the software update. I think another person here (bimmerfest) is having his fixed with software as well. You may just call with a simple inquiry to see if they know what you're talking about since it seems pretty common.


----------



## tenorGJ (Jul 25, 2002)

*good timing...*

My 2003 325iT is in the shop for this right now. The service manger seemed to know about the problem. My car has 3500 miles on it...


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Clunk reprogram*

My dealer performed the Steptronic service today, he indicated that SIB 240303 related to my 2002 330cic. After completing the reprogram and the notchy pedal replacement the car idles at close to 800 rpm in drive with the air conditioner off. Did any one experience a higher idle speed after the reprogram? I have called my service advisor for help.


----------



## Mark_325i (May 1, 2003)

*Another clunk repair*

Had my '03 325i at the dealer for the Step downshift clunk. They "reprogrammed EGS control unit per SIB 240303". Car has 3200 miles on it. Problem solved.


----------



## ICMY325i (Jul 29, 2003)

Finally found a reference to the problem I am having with my 2003 325i and the odd thing is that I live in Germany where the car is made and no one seems to know what I am talking about. The problem seems to disappear by the time I get it to the dealer. I've told them that there is a TSB on it and they have no clue what I am talking about. Anyone know where I can reference or get a copy of this TSB to show them?? Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Cool, my Step has the same issue. I never really noticed it until my SO drove it around one weekend when i was away. Now i just need to time it so i can get my oil changed at the same time. Few hundred miles away from that.


----------



## bimergrin (Dec 17, 2002)

Glad I found this. I only have 4375mil. on my car and thought I was going nuts when this happened to me. I guess my car didn't make it trouble free after all   

Now I bet the rattles I think I hear from the doors are real too.  

Welcome to the BMW world of great cars, but not trouble free :tsk: :tsk:  :bawling:


----------



## GeoMystic (Aug 21, 2002)

I had a '01 325cic that had this problem from the factory and was never fixed. Then I had a 2003 330i Step that did not have this problem for the first 1000 miles. After 1k the clunk began to develop and never went away. I don't have that car anymore, but it didn't seem that there was a fix for it at the time. After you get this "software fix", monitor the car after that and make sure it does not return. Good luck!


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

GeoMystic said:


> After you get this "software fix", monitor the car after that and make sure it does not return. Good luck!


It hasn't come back on mine yet. But on mine, the clunk was a bad habit that it would learn over time (disconnecting the battery made it go away). When I drive to my father's place (over the second tallest mountain in NJ) and use the brake coming down the mountain, the car would downshift. In my case, that is where it would learn to clunk. I had the software updated about 1500 miles ago (8800 total on the car now) and it hasn't come back yet.


----------



## SlideR1 (Jun 7, 2003)

This step clunk is obviously an apparent problem. My '03 325iT will be arriving in a few weeks and I'm wondering if the software will be updated before I get it. Since there is a TSB on this, and not a recall, somehow I don't think the problem will be addressed.


----------



## pony_trekker (May 26, 2003)

*Clunk*



SlideR1 said:


> This step clunk is obviously an apparent problem. My '03 325iT will be arriving in a few weeks and I'm wondering if the software will be updated before I get it. Since there is a TSB on this, and not a recall, somehow I don't think the problem will be addressed.


My 325 is two months old and had it. Newest SIB was 24 04 03, i.e., change to the EGS software. Fixed completely.

Now of course, on the way to the dealer to have it reprogrammed, it stopped clunking completely.


----------

